

On OSS and the Individual - milesf
http://shk.io/2014/08/27/open-source/

======
milesf
Let's just call it what it is: abuse.

One of the most brilliant coders I've ever met had this to say:

    
    
        Dan Kubb: This is exactly what burned me out on DataMapper, ROM and other
        OSS projects. ~2 years later I still haven't recovered.

[https://twitter.com/dkubb/status/505433773534879744](https://twitter.com/dkubb/status/505433773534879744)

